# Economical 2 basket tedder



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Prior to this year I have basically dealt with grass hay. This year I have mixes some a bit different but lots of alfalfa and some with lots of clover with little grass. After reading on here about tedders I am convinced I probably need one. Most of my first cut has been rained on multiple times mostly because it did not dry quick enough. I am using a 12' haybine which will only spread a 4' or so windrow. After a couple of good drying days the hay on the bottom of the windrow seems fresh cut while the top has been plenty dry. With this I have raked at this point to flip the windrow both with a farmhand wheel rake and an old nh 55 roper. Neither seem to do well with the windrow that heavy. Humidity is usually fairly high here.

So. Is a tedder my next step? And who makes a quality economical 2 basket? I know that 4 is better but not economically going to happen soon.

Dealers in order of my choice sell:
1. NH Vermeer, h&s, and Bush hog. #2 sells Kuhn and rhino.

TIA


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You can get a rear fold 4 basket for between 700-1500 used. After messing around with a 2 basket its infuriatingly slow.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Around here there does not to appear to be a used non dealer market.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> You can get a rear fold 4 basket for between 700-1500 used. After messing around with a 2 basket its infuriatingly slow.


I agree!

Deadmoose, can you spread it any wider when mowing? I wonder if a 4 basket will be able to catch 2 windrows to spread when using a 12 haybine to mow and it might be alot of hay in a single windrow for a 2 basket. I would try to match tedder width to get at least 1 and a piece of mowed windrows. Also horsepower is usually not a concern with a tedder. We run a 4 basket with a 29 hp compact. As far as brands go NH, Vermeer, Kuhn and Krone all make good machines. Which dealer you prefer may guide your choice in new; but I would look at used machines in a 4 basket.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I cannot spread wider. This is what pushes me to a tedder. I think new is best for me here. There are very few used for sale close enough for me.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I drove about 350 miles for my 4-star, and would sure hate to have to drop down to a 2-star. I understand about affordability, but don't think you'd be sorry if you possibly could stretch those other 2 stars. They will cut your* time* *and fuel in half.* I don't think hp would be any concern, my old MF165 doesn't even know it's there.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yessir. Time and fuel in this case are not the issue. The up front cost is. Maybe next year I can get a four. This year I would like SOME good hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Used a 2 star last year to do 100 acres per cutting. What a waste of time. I have a 4 star and sometimes wished I had a 6 star. Tedding needs to be done super fast most of the time. I would never buy a 2 star again unless I farmed like 20 acres or less. 
Deadmoose, check and see if there's a flat shield or baffle set up in the back of your haybine. My NH haybine has one and I removed it. This allowed hay to be spread like 8 feet wide. Dried much faster that way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All valid points, I had a 2 basket, used but like new and bought it dirt cheap, worked very well, but worthless if it needed tedding a second time.

Some 4 star tedders will cover two 12' rows if you leave it as narrow as possible while mowing.

I bought a good used six basket tedder, works very good for tedding two 13' rows and works very well for tedding hay the second or third time if required.

If I have the money next time around the next tedder will be a Krone that will cover three 13' rows.

All in all from experience, don't get a two star unless you absolutely can't avoid it and don't mind kicking yourself in the ass later.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with just about everybody ... a 4 rotor tedder is the way to go. Most 4 are 17" foot which would pick up two rows. Also you can go cross windrow. I do that some times and you utilize the full width. If you have many gates to fo thru I would get one that folds up hydraulically. I have a forl behind and I hate it. Krone makes the best I think because there teeth are designed at a angle to the ground. Wish I had one. Yes you do need a tedder that is for sure.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thoughts on brands? Nh Vermeer H&S Kuhn Rhino? A 4 basket sounds like the way to go. If I buy a 2 basket I will kick myself up front. With an initial budget of zero a 2 sounds more enticing to the pocketbook.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How much acreage are you doing?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree completely that a 4 rotor is the way to go. As far as brand I liked krone the best and that is what I have but they aren't the lowest priced tedder either. I gave about $7,500 mine new this spring. I would stay away from the very light weight cheap tedders, enrossi and tonutti are two that come to mind.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had the to nutty 2-star and it took a beating but eventually gave up and started breaking. Nice little Tedder for a hobby farmer, though.
Way too small for my needs.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> How much acreage are you doing?


Not a whole lot. I have 20-25 hay and will do brother's 25 fish for now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

25ish. I hate auto correct.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thena 2 rotor would probably get it done for now, but if you're expanding?????
Fogetaboutit.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Would a 4 basket be able to pick up 2 swaths of a 12' Haybine? They may be too far apart. The 4 basket Krone here can just catch 3 swaths of a 7'10" Kuhn discbine. The swaths coming out of the discbine are set to where the tractor is not running over the just cut hay. Basically you see the tire tracks of tractor when finished, the hay is sitting on stubble.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man you got trees at fields edges like me. I hate that.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's rented land so there's only so much one can do ;-)


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Just about all my fields are surrounded by trees and quite a few have trees in the field....which is an absolute royal pain....in fact most of the fields I work are an aggrevation due to strange shape and the shaded areas, not to mention hills. My favorite fields I work are surrounded by houses so there is no shaded area around the field because of trees but then I have to be very careful with what I spray so it doesn't drift over to someone's flower bed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dead moose ... Most definitely spend the dollars for a four basket if you can....I bet there is not a giant used market there for tedders. Purty popular down here and there are not many available here on the used market. For used I say stick with the better built units, kuhn, fella, krone...if ya have to, buy a cheap one to get u thru the year, shouldn't be a problem selling next year if you decide to change directions. I hate to Ted, it's burning fossil fuels and time, but at the end of the day it saves me time and time is oh so precious in haymaking as you know. 
The best tedders will have 6-more arms with teeth per rotar, more arms mean better coverage of the crop at lower rpm.....
Good luck, btw down here 1500 will buy you a piece of crap, gonna have to spend 2.5-3k here...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Included a pic of field in process of tedding, notice my tedder only barely covers two winrows, I am cutting at 9'11", not sure what the winrows are after cutting but I would say about 6' wide. This tedder is a kuhn digidrive, 17' 4-basket


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Included a pic of field in process of tedding, notice my tedder only barely covers two winrows, I am cutting at 9'11", not sure what the winrows are after cutting but I would say about 6' wide. This tedder is a kuhn digidrive, 17' 4-basket


My 6 basket which is 22' or maybe 22 1/2' will just barely cover two 13' swaths if I lay them out as wide as possible.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Good luck, btw down here 1500 will buy you a piece of crap, gonna have to spend 2.5-3k here...


Same here. $2500 for a used four basket tedder is about average and even then, there is a lot of junk being advertised at that price.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dealer quoted me $2500 for a new 2 basket H&S (sitrex). Over $6 to start for 4 basket h&s. $7200 new NH 4 Basket. I am going to talk to Kuhn dealer. I would love a new 4 basket but just can't swing it right now. I am thinking new 2 basket either h s or Kuhn.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I paid $4500 for my Frontier TD1316 last year, in like new shape. I wanna think 17'.

Looks just like somedevildawg's kuhn except with green paint.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Brand new rhino in mora, for [email protected]?subject=Rhino%20Hay%20Tedder%20PT407H%20-%20%245700%20%28Mora%20Minnesota%29&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fstcloud.craigslist.org%2Fgrq%2F3868070478.html%0A

Or krone....make offer....Eau galle....
[email protected]?subject=2009%20KRONE%20TEDDER%20-%20%247000%20(EAU%20GALLE)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Feauclaire.craigslist.org%2Fgrd%2F3901677046.html%0A


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Problem with a 2- basket is getting g rid of them....not many buyers for the 2 basket, same dealer with rhino has 2 baskets for 2500$....
Hope it helps...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bought my 2 basket in 2011 for $1400. Sold it one year later as a trade in on a Pequea 4 basket and they only gave me $1000. Used Pequea was $4,800. 
Used tedders are tough to buy because tenders have a tough life. The money you save on a used Tedder usually can be made up for by buying a new one and financing for $125/mo for 5 yrs thru a dealer. The best years of a tenders life are the first few. After that, they get shaken and beaten to death by a lot of farmers. 
I should have bought a new Krone, but lack of money always makes me compromise. Now I'm repairing the Pequea.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The $2500 rhino is my #2 choice for a dealer. Same tedder as H&S same price. They also sell Kuhn. I will be checking that out. Looks like more metal 495# vs 385# forKuhn vs H&s/Rhino 2 basket.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I don't know what happened with those links.....Mumbojumbo


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Krone in Eau Claire is $7000, that's too high. You can get a new one for about $7500.

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/3901677046.html

I talked to this guy in GA last Fall and he wanted $6800 for a new one but it was too far to haul it and my wife wanted ASAP and wound up paying I think $7500 for one locally.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6107229

He used to have prices listed on all his equipment but he was undercutting everyone by so much I suspect other dealers were complaining. He told he deals in large volumes of hay equipment and that's why he sell for less than others.

http://www.cainequipment.com/default.htm

Here's a Krone for $5K

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7853151


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn, I'd like to jump on that Krone. Too bad it's 800 miles away.

Anyone know a trucker driving up 95N from GA to PA? Lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I called the Kuhn dealer today. $2900. $400 more than rebranded sitrex for 2 basket. Kuhn weighs 110# more. I am leaning Kuhn.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Kuhn, unless previous owner abused it. 
One thing about used tedders is they are usually pretty spent when you get them. That's why they were sold in the first place. 
Any way you can buy a new NH or other bigger name and finance 5 years? I know that financing may be a turnoff for you, but at least you get a tight new Tedder with a warranty.....
Just suggesting because I battle problems with my used Tedder on a daily basis.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I have to beat the trees back in my fields every year too. Blew out a window and a door last year from them.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow for 2900 I think you could find a good used 17ft four star and have it hauled in. I like Kuhn tedders, with a 2 star you missing one of their great upgrades in the digidrive. I bought a really heavily used 5001 last year, enough that the paint was wore off the tubes. But the digidrive still looked new.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I stopped by Kuhn Rhino dealer today. No small Kuhn on lot but a few Rhino. One slightly used he sold last year and took it on trade for a new 4 basket Kuhn.He told me he would do the same for me 90% money back next year if I want bigger. Used was $1750. I am getting it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I stopped by Kuhn Rhino dealer today. No small Kuhn on lot but a few Rhino. One slightly used he sold last year and took it on trade for a new 4 basket Kuhn.He told me he would do the same for me 90% money back next year if I want bigger. Used was $1750. I am getting it.


 You might want to get that in writing if you can as what a dealer said he would do an actually will do can be two different things. I learned the hard way not to trust all salesmen...just remember their number 1 priority is to sell you something.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree with FarmerCline. What if that salesman is not there next year?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jumping in here, I had a 2 basket Tedder for one season. Never going to do that again. Picked up a used new idea 4 basket hydro fold for $ 2,200. Not the nicest looking thing in the field, but it does the trick. I can also pull it In a pinch with my Ford 601.

I guess what I'm trying to say is what everyone else here has said....


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I went from using a HS 8 straight bar fluffer to a NH 255 2 star tedder/rake. I have yet to use this nh 255 as a rake to see how it works. But as far as tedding it does a much better job then the fluffer did, but my guess is just from picks i'm seeing it still is not that great of a tedder compared to the machines you all are talking about. But works ok for my operation. Haying about 35-40 ac is my guess. Needless to say my main complaints with this combo nh 255 is it doesn't also get all the hay in the center of the 2 rotors, I have yet figured out if im just not setting it up properly, bottom line price was right and it works well for me except for I keep putting hole In the tubes. I'm wishing I could get a 4 star true tedder to spread the hay out 100% where as I feel i'm only getting about 75 to 80% spread out on the ground know. Hopfully next year from all the spraying I've been doing I will be able to afford a new 4 basket tedder. Takes forever with my 2 basket,


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One more thing to consider in the decision about a 4 basket tedder:

Some tedders are designed with gear drives for the outer wings and some are designed using u-joints. I have been told by several people that the gear drives wear out pretty fast and that the u-joint coupling has a better life expectancy.

I can see how the gear drives might be more problematic with the beating the wings take.

Also, I made up straps for the tines which takes a lot of the stress off them. I use a 2 1/2" nylon tow strap cut into 8" lengths, melt the ends using a propane torch and wrap a piece of tin with 2 holes in it around the outside of the strap. This really helps prevent tine breakage!

But running too fast with the teeth too close to the ground by an inexperienced operator will still break tines! Just not quite as many.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I stopped by Kuhn Rhino dealer today. No small Kuhn on lot but a few Rhino. One slightly used he sold last year and took it on trade for a new 4 basket Kuhn.He told me he would do the same for me 90% money back next year if I want bigger. Used was $1750. I am getting it.


so it'll cost you 175 to rent it for the year, not too bad I suppose, just make sure and trade it, by then you'll understand why, but a 2- basket is better than a 0- basket......and 175 rent seems fair....remember it's just a rental fee, you'll never sell it for more than that....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> you'll never sell it for more than that....


You'd almost have to pay me that much to get me to take it!

Serious tho...2 star would be better than no-star.....but it'll only take 1 use to know what we have been talking about 2 vs. 4 stars.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want a 6 star, now. 
Problem is they're REALLY freakin expensive.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The 6stars when you find one used around here aren't terribly expensive. Not much demand for them with our smaller fields and tiny tractors.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One thing I like about a 6x is that it has BIG tires in middle. 
Great for roading and ground hog holes. The wing tires are still small, but all the tires are small on 2x & 4x tedders. 
I also like the speed aspect.
Usually, I'm in a hurry when tedding. I see that hay is on the doorstep, ready to bale. I want to get done right away. I can already see how a 6 star even on a 10 acre field, not to mention a 30 acre field, would be great to have.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I can already see how a 6 star even on a 10 acre field, not to mention a 30 acre field, would be great to have.


I could see that too. But as fast as the 4 is, (find I can gear up, throttle down, & still cover 2x as fast as cutting.) it does a good job..*.for me and my situation. *Biggest field I have is 9 1/5 acres.

2 star would be WAY to small tho.

WOW....that should have read 9 1/2 acres instead of 901/5.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

In case you still insist on a 2-star, here's a cheap one, don't know about shipping, might beat the price you are looking even after shipping.

http://brunswick.craigslist.org/grd/3952482060.html


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I spoke to soon. Had about an acre left and low and behold.... I looked back and one of my baskets was about 10 feet behind the other three.... The shaft on one baskets on my New Idea 4217 snapped right off. 
The fun part, if there is one I got to borrow a Kuhn 6 basket from a friend.

Wow. Talk about a difference from 2 to 4 ... Forget the 4 GO 6!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hear ya....I think I'm going to a six basket over the winter.

It's useless, I'll never buy big enough equipment.......lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've looked hard at a nice used hydraulic fold 6 basket my MF dealer had. Great price and trade in he offered on my 4 basket but I just can't make it pay for itself. The rear fold 4 basket and 6 baskets are a pain in the ass but they are cheap and reliable and can run on any tractor.

I get a little excited about nicer equipment sometimes and forget about the bottom line.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I've looked hard at a nice used hydraulic fold 6 basket my MF dealer had. Great price and trade in he offered on my 4 basket but I just can't make it pay for itself. The rear fold 4 basket and 6 baskets are a pain in the ass but they are cheap and reliable and can run on any tractor.I get a little excited about nicer equipment sometimes and forget about the bottom line.


I hear you on the pay off. The thing about tedding is you can go as fast as you can go as long as your cheeks can keep hold of the seat... If you can get-r-done fast a 6 multiplies that speed. 
So the pay off would be you sitting on your back deck enjoying the use of your end table and not your cup holder!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd take that one step further: a six basket should be 50% faster than a 4 basket. I'd guess that 1/3 of the time I make hay, I'm up against incoming rain. If that 6 basket gets you raking earlier in the day, you're making more DRY hay and sooner. Dry hay sells for more $$$. 
As said above, it never ends.....how much pain can your bank account stand?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanna try your account for a day JD. . I am looking forward to trying the new to me tedder hopefully next week.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

While everyone wants to suggest that the original post requires a 4-star machine, the acreage just doesn't justify it. How much investment should one have in making 25 acres of hay? Where does it end? I have a neighbor who farms similar acreage and gets by just fine with a 2-star because he's retired and needs something to do. (He also tedded 12 acres yesterday that I think might have totaled 150 small squares, so clearly he doesn't understand when he actually needs to ted, but that's beside the point.) Yes, if you should have to make a second pass with the tedder the 2-star becomes even more maddening than the initial trip, but it can work.

I run a 1980s 6-star manual-fold piece of crap, and I love it. But I often need to make a pass the morning of raking in early spring and any time I can save is precious. I depend on selling a lot of small squares for horses for a good portion of my income. I'm not screwing around. However, if I didn't build it out of a pair of junk machines for less than $200, I'd run a 4 and be happy. (I can run the 6 a gear or two lower than a 4 and do a better job than all of the guys with the mentality that they can do a reasonable job as fast as they can stay in their seat. Guess what? If you're bouncing out of the seat your tedder is bouncing over the hay.)

Ramble over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I found out he had 25 acres, I thought a 2 star would do it, too.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its all about time and money. In theory it takes twice as much time and fuel to use a 2 basket vs a two. In my case I don't have all the time in the world, on he same note money doesn't grow on trees. So you have to strike the balance with your own situation. To play the devils advocate. You can go into your field without a Tedder at all, just a pitch fork and time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, it's all about time and money, they always seem to always be at the forefront.....sometimes we can save a quarter and lose a dollar....takes a while to figure it out...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For me right now roughly 1 hour mowing with 10 ft discbine = 0.5 hr tedding per pass = 0.75 hr raking = 1-1.5 hr baling for our equipment.

If I could bale longer than 3 hours in a day, a bigger tedder would help but right now I have lots of time to mow, and lots of time to ted. Raking was my jam before but have a 14 ft rake now which moves the choke point to baling again.

I'm not getting out of square bales and I'm not upgrading mowers as I'm maxed out on mower size for tractor so all I can do is try to boost my bales in 3 hours. We usually get about 400 or so in the small fields but the baler should be able to do 900 in that time. Going to widen some roads so we don't have to swing the baler as often and get more wagons and some parking areas to stage empty wagons on field edges.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So true. While a 2 basket is cheaper in short term, a 4-6 basket will take less time, fuel, hours on tractor, and soil compaction. Compaction will bite you in the butt later down the road. I hate buying fuel, so personally, I like as few passes as possible.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deadmoose-

The NH 163 manual fold 4* should be reasonably affordable and is a good tedder. I paid about 2200 for mine when it was about 3 yrs old and in cherry condition. I paid 1250 on a two* frontier model. When I replace the 163, it will be with a Krone 4* hydraulic fold. Those things are tough. Not sure how thick or high your hay is, but I agree that it may be too much to handle a 12' swath with a two banger. You can always off set the tedder on a second pass but now you are really going to hate the amount of time it takes. Running across the windrows would help get everything stirred up and aired out. I had an old neimeyer 2* pull type some time ago that would slant in the back which was helpful for tedding and moving the windrow off wet ground at the same time. don't know it those are available in your location or not.

BIG DITTO on hating the edge trees-sometimes the outside windrow is pushed into the woods-never dries :angry:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going krone 6* if I can find clean and used. 
I heard new they were like 15k.....geeze that's a lot.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'm going krone 6* if I can find clean and used.
> I heard new they were like 15k.....geeze that's a lot.


There was a 6- basket kuhn for 10k down here this year, looked very new....think they may be more than 15... I ain't sure, I can't afford the one I got....but then again I can't afford not to


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

The pricing on some of this simple equipment like a Tedder just doesn't make sense. For 15k. You can get a really nice (small) used tractor. For 15k for a 6 basket, the thing should not only have its own engine, but it should drive itself around the field!


----------

